# Etiquette: Should I post anyway?



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

I strikes me that I can find an answer to whatever I want just by searching around here a little. There is so much here already that posting a question would mark me as being lazy. Here's what I mean...

I want to know how to smoke chicken breast like a pro. I know the answer is already here in thousands of threads. I also know that I could simply pose the question. I also know that asking the question would elicit a couple dozen replies and that the folks who reply would enjoy the short conversation and some others would enjoy reading along.

Should I post for the sake of a great conversation or search for the answer and remain silent? Either way results in great chicken.

A poll is posted above for your convenience and voting pleasure.

Murph


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 28, 2022)

Search function here doesn't work to well. Just ask and people will be more than willing to help.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2022)

I have to say, “Ask away, we love it”.
No one will ever give you a hard time for asking a question.
And no one on here will tell you to “Search first dummy”, or they won’t be on here long!!
We all came here to get better at our craft & we all were helped by the guys & gals on here. So we continue to pay it forward!
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 28, 2022)

I like it when a conversation starts from a post.


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> And no one on here will tell you to “Search first dummy”, or they won’t be on here long!!



That's what I love about this community. Thanks, Al!

Murph


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 28, 2022)

Agree with 

 TNJAKE
. I've tried the search, can be a little hard sometimes.  Ask  away.
Sometimes I learn a little from the answer to someone elses quesion.
Jim


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 28, 2022)

While it is your constitutional right to remain silent and if you have the time to read through perhaps thousands of posts, I think it is better to ask away for the reasons you mentioned.
There is absolutely nothing wrong with asking a question followed by good a discussion.  Afterall,  we here to learn and share knowledge.  There is no such thing as a stupid question, only stupid answers


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

What about the issue of too much clutter? How many smoked chicken breast threads are too many? Could that ever be a problem?

Me?... I like conversation and wonder about reviving old threads as being good form - or not getting replies to them.

Any thoughts on clutter and old threads?

Murph


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> That's what I love about this community. Thanks, Al!
> 
> Murph



Maybe I should have left the word, "dummy," out of that option. Sorry about that. I know no harm is meant if someone chooses that option. That was a misguided attempt at humor.

Murph


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 28, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> Maybe I should have left the word, "dummy," out of that option. Sorry about that. I know no harm is meant if someone chooses that option. That was a misguided attempt at humor.
> 
> Murph


I thought it was funny.......even more funny 2 folks chose that option lol


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 28, 2022)

I find it extremely difficult to search, the answer is in many different posts and it is impossible to keep track of the different posts that I want to use.  If I ask the question, all of the separate posts are usually brought together in a single post that I can easily book mark for future reference.  

Add to that, it becomes a conversation and one gets the opportunity to virtually meet some new peole.


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I thought it was funny.......even more funny 2 folks chose that option lol



Thanks, TNJAKE. Some folks are free-wheeling. Still others don't like shuffling through fifty-million results to find the one piece of information they were looking for because folks like me post questions that have already been answered.

Murph


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 28, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> Thanks, TNJAKE. Some folks are free-wheeling. Still others don't like shuffling through fifty-million results to find the one piece of information they were looking for because folks like me post questions that have already been answered.
> 
> Murph


Most questions seem to be answered, but the techniques the guru's use changes over time so a new answer may have more information.  Thats the problem with searching, potentially old information.


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I find it extremely difficult to search, the answer is in many different posts and it is impossible to keep track of the different posts that I want to use.



It's a real source of frustration for many folks and I think it's because the same questions are asked over and over again. On the other hand, a forum is meant for conversations and is great reading on subjects that you care about during idle time. Sure beats Twitter.

Murph


----------



## motocrash (Mar 28, 2022)

BXMurphy said:


> Any thoughts on clutter and old threads?


I often refer people to older threads that answer their questions. When I can remember them _and_ find them in Search.


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Most questions seem to be answered, but the techniques the guru's use changes over time so a new answer may have more information.  Thats the problem with searching, potentially old information.



+1


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 28, 2022)

It's interesting - I had this exact same thought yesterday when I posted a question about thighs.  I guess you're more polite than me because I just decided to post it!

It got me to thinking that some kind of wiki / shared knowledge base might be helpful - somewhere to collate the mass amounts of information that have accumulated here on the site.


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

motocrash said:


> I often refer people to older threads that answer their questions. When I can remember them _and_ find them in Search.


I think that's the BEST approach. I very much appreciate answers like that. After all, isn't that what hyperlinks are for?

Murph


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 28, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> It's interesting - I had this exact same thought yesterday when I posted a question about thighs.  I guess you're more polite than me because I just decided to post it!
> 
> It got me to thinking that some kind of wiki / shared knowledge base might be helpful - somewhere to collate the mass amounts of information that have accumulated here on the site.


I suggested to an admin that is posts used the tags in a structured way, we could use the tags to sort with.  This mechanism is used on a technical site, stack overflow, and is very useful.  The issue here is probably managing the tags, some people use them and others don't so it would be a big burden for the administrators.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 28, 2022)

I guess it really depends on the individual who has a question. There are those who want one answer, like a recipe. There are those who like multiple choices that all achieve similar results. And folks like me   who enjoy the research process to arrive at their own style or technique. 

I use the search feature, see what folks do, and use my instincts and knowledge to create my dish. I rarely find a recipe in a book or online that I follow exactly (keep reading). It always amazes my wife that I can watch one or more YouTube videos on a subject, not write a thing down, and often master the result on my first attempt. She needs to exactly follow a recipe.

I exactly followed a recipe last week to make whole wheat crackers for the first time. They were friggin' inedible and went in the trash. The next day I watched a Chef John YouTube video for Spanakorizo (Greek rice with spinach, dill, and mint topped with fresh lemon juice) and didn't write a word or look up his recipe. Made it that night and my wife has been raving about it ever since. 

Self-teaching = search feature. Post questions if you can't figure out what went wrong. Someone will know the problem.

Ray


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 28, 2022)

You'll find with searching for something , if you google it you'll often get a hit for SMF in the top 5 returns .


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I suggested to an admin that is posts used the tags in a structured way, we could use the tags to sort with.  This mechanism is used on a technical site, stack overflow, and is very useful.  The issue here is probably managing the tags, some people use them and others don't so it would be a big burden for the administrators.



We do try to tag threads when we read them, but it is a never ending battle.
When you post a new thread you should tag it with the appropriate tags so it will be easily searched. That is what the tags are for. If you want folks to be able to search & find your threads then tag them. I must admit I forget to do it myself. I guess I’ll have to go back & check my threads to see if I have the appropriate tags too! 
Al


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> We do try to tag threads when we read them, but it is a never ending battle.
> When you post a new thread you should tag it with the appropriate tags so it will be easily searched. That is what the tags are for. If you want folks to be able to search & find your threads then tag them. I must admit I forget to do it myself. I guess I’ll have to go back & check my threads to see if I have the appropriate tags too!
> Al


I think the issue is it is not done consistently.  As an example I did an advanced search by tag and used the two tags 'pork' and 'recipe' and the result was two entries.  And If I do 'brisket' and 'recipe' I get five entries.  

The point is, at least to me, it is a huge effort to organize it all, I try to tag and search by tag, then I still ask because it feels like I didn't get all of the information I need.  I am very new here, maybe 4 months of smoking, so many things I have never experienced.  I like information so after I search I just ask.


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 28, 2022)

Search first, dummy!

Just kidding, just kidding.  Really I say ask away.  Really for multiple reasons.  Like you said it keeps the conversations going but other reasons as well.  We get new people here all the time who might not know about the search feature, plus it new posts give them a chance to see how things work around here.  Also might drum up interest in the subject you post in members who are new or have been here a while.  Plus you might get an answer from someone who has a different way of doing things but never posted it before.


----------



## Nate52 (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm definitely a "search first" kind of person. It's just my nature. It usually helps me get a basic picture of the info I'm looking for. But doesn't really help if I'm looking for something more specific. That's when I'll start asking questions.

People like me definitely appreciate the new posts. Asking the same old boring question in a new way might generate new answers by making the experts think about it in a different way. Or maybe it will catch the eye of someone who wasn't around to answer an old thread when it was first posted.

This place is like an encyclopedia, and there's nothing wrong with expanding it v


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 28, 2022)

I’ve been lurking on this site for a very long time. Over the years I thought a couple of times about joining but what kept me from doing it were what I called the “askholes.” These were the guys who condescendingly berated anyone who asked a question that could have been searched for and then, almost in a way that arrogantly displayed their wisdom of the knowledge base contained on the site, would hint at where to find it. I saw many newbies run into an askhole and then never return. I lurked because I didn’t want the drama and then I stopped lurking altogether. I restarted my lurking a few years ago and once I saw this wasn’t happening anymore, I decided to stop lurking and join (and contribute my failures, haha!). 

That said, I don‘t care if someone never searches and asks anything a simple search would have answered. It’s about the connections, camaraderie and community service. Go ahead and ask what’s happening with your MES. Ask what’s better, a stick burner or a pellet grill. Ask what the difference is between cure #1 & #2. Newbies and oldbies are not asking to be irritating. They are seeking a connection with a tribe.

Go ahead and ask all you want and whatever you want. Just because your online anonymity protects you, don’t be an askhole in response to a sincere question.


----------



## OldSmoke (Mar 28, 2022)

The search function is not exact, but I do admit I have wasted countless hours using it. It was a primary source of entertainment this last winter.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 28, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I have to say, “Ask away, we love it”.
> No one will ever give you a hard time for asking a question.
> And no one on here will tell you to “Search first dummy”, or they won’t be on here long!!
> We all came here to get better at our craft & we all were helped by the guys & gals on here. So we continue to pay it forward!
> Al


100% why this is so much better than other forums and Facebook groups.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 28, 2022)

I voted for "ask away" which is generally acceptable on many online forums... both hobby and professional forums. 

But sometimes I want to re-visit a particular conversation so I'll use the forum's search feature for that. 

And the speed of Google can work in your favor if you know this trick: if you enter a subject followed by the "site identification" which includes the sub-domain 'www.' you see responses and images that appear on *whatever site *you choose. For example, copy and paste this entire command in Chrome or Google Search and check out the results.  It gave me 2,800 responses in 0.48 seconds.

chicken breasts site:www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 28, 2022)

I say ask away. People are coming up with new great ideas here everyday.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 28, 2022)

Yep ask away! We all can always learn something new. Or maybe it's a question on enchiladas...remember about a year ago someone made enchiladas , then suddenly about 15 others made them, but it's all good! I like seeing all the threads and questions...maybe I can help a newbie out like so many helped me

Ryan


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> chicken breasts site:www.smokingmeatforums.com



Good call, thirdeye. That's key. All on one line in the Google search box for those on a phone looks like this:

Chicken breasts *site:*www.abc.com

Also, for those who haven't used the advanced search on this site, push the Advanced Search button and then notice the brown bar up top and choose Search Threads.

Then, Search in Forums to narrow your search

Finally, just above the Search button, notice Display Results as Threads. It's at the bottom. Check that box so you see your results compressed into whole threads and not individual message hits. That check box will save your sanity!

Murph


----------



## BXMurphy (Mar 28, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> ... I decided to stop lurking and join (and contribute my failures, haha!).


I'm glad you stopped lurking and joined the fun, Sven! Thanks for the timely admonition against arrogance.

I don't mind someone posting a link as long as they are polite about it, and say something nice like, "Hey, Murph, there's a lot to be said about this topic. I had the same question and found a TON of info in this thread. You might like it, too. I dug it out of my bookmarks and here it is."

Sometimes it's nice to get a whole thread's worth of answers instead of just one.

Murph


----------



## Steve H (Mar 29, 2022)

Yup! Ask away! Sometimes I'll search. But not always find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 29, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Yup! Ask away! Sometimes I'll search. But not always find what I'm looking for.


And not to mention when you start a search and end up going in a totally different direction! 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Mar 29, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> And not to mention when you start a search and end up going in a totally different direction!
> 
> Ryan



And that!


----------



## mike243 (Mar 29, 2022)

You will get to a certain age and think great Question, you forgot same thing was asked and answered 2 pages back


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Search function here doesn't work to well. Just ask and people will be more than willing to help.



SMF used to have the "BEST" Search engine I've ever seen.
That was a couple platforms ago.

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Mar 29, 2022)

Ok, the forum fool has voted 
TBH in this group of folks there always seems to be someone who is willing to help anyone with their inquiries. I've never failed to get a reply, help, or suggestions when ask.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 29, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> And not to mention when you start a search and end up going in a totally different direction!


Yup . I like when I have a question , and do a Google search . I get a hit for SMF . I click on it and it goes to a thread I started on the subject I was searching .


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 25, 2022)

I usually do a search, and I have resurrected older threads doing so. Just did it this morning on a thread about whether or not to wrap. That said, yes, this is a friendlier forum than most where you see, "Search/Google is your friend". Ugh....

Ironically, I resurrected this thread w/o doing a search. Somehow, I saw it on the home page or something. THEN, when I couldn't find it because I hit something else too quickly, I found it using the search function. 

Phew!


----------



## negolien (Jun 25, 2022)

The only time I hate repeat stuff is for whines about equipment I never mind people askin questions about actual cooking or recipes.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jun 25, 2022)

I did a search and didn't see where this question had already been asked.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> I did a search and didn't see where this question had already been asked.



Oh No!!!  #$%^&*(

Just kidding---I've been known to answer a question now & then.
Just Ask!

Bear


----------



## Marknmd (Jun 25, 2022)

I think this thread title might be a little bit of a sticky wicket.  

On one hand, the really busy sites want you to search.  That's because there is likely tons of really good, deep, well-informed info already available on the site, and if you simply ask a question, you might miss some great info and advice.

And the other problem is the site gets filled with lots of redundant threads, all responding to the same problem - some of with have great advice, some of the have good advice.  Do you want great advice or good advice?  How do you show the great advice over the good advice?  

And that fact has created an etiquette on certain sites in regards to starting new threads.  

...

OTOH, member are bored and WANT to see new threads so they can happily respond.

But again, if one would search and find an appropriate thread, he could reply to that thread and it would be bumped to the top, allowing members to respond in the same way!

So it seems to me, a search is the best strategy.

Some site search engines don't work as nicely as one would hope.  In that case, one can use the google search for a specific site.  For example, if one would type this in a google search, he would quickly find this thread:

etiquette site:smokingmeatforums.com

All the threads for this subject will magically appear.

In summary, let me add this old but still amusing youtube vid on forum posting etiquette from over ten years ago:


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 25, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> I think this thread title might be a little bit of a sticky wicket.
> 
> On one hand, the really busy sites want you to search.  That's because there is likely tons of really good, deep, well-informed info already available on the site, and if you simply ask a question, you might miss some great info and advice.
> 
> ...



There is very little "less than great advice" given on this forum. Maybe different opinions, but stellar advice


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 25, 2022)

My two cents, if you cook and feel like sharing it in a post go for it. Everyone has a little different take on things and if something is redundant to someone reading they can just scroll on by. In my humble opinion the site is as much about camaraderie and conversation as it is cooking “instruction”.  To that end post it up so we can converse lol.


----------



## Plinsc (Jun 26, 2022)

mcokevin said:


> It's interesting - I had this exact same thought yesterday when I posted a question about thighs.  I guess you're more polite than me because I just decided to post it!
> 
> It got me to thinking that some kind of wiki / shared knowledge base might be helpful - somewhere to collate the mass amounts of information that have accumulated here on the site.



Call it wikique


----------



## Plinsc (Jun 26, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I’ve been lurking on this site for a very long time. Over the years I thought a couple of times about joining but what kept me from doing it were what I called the “askholes.” These were the guys who condescendingly berated anyone who asked a question that could have been searched for and then, almost in a way that arrogantly displayed their wisdom of the knowledge base contained on the site, would hint at where to find it. I saw many newbies run into an askhole and then never return. I lurked because I didn’t want the drama and then I stopped lurking altogether. I restarted my lurking a few years ago and once I saw this wasn’t happening anymore, I decided to stop lurking and join (and contribute my failures, haha!).
> 
> That said, I don‘t care if someone never searches and asks anything a simple search would have answered. It’s about the connections, camaraderie and community service. Go ahead and ask what’s happening with your MES. Ask what’s better, a stick burner or a pellet grill. Ask what the difference is between cure #1 & #2. Newbies and oldbies are not asking to be irritating. They are seeking a connection with a tribe.
> 
> Go ahead and ask all you want and whatever you want. Just because your online anonymity protects you, don’t be an askhole in response to a sincere question.


 I lurked on a different forum and was repeatedly told to search before asking. I did that and then hit reply to ask about a subject and was greeted with “wow! Necro thread much?” Lol
 I quit lurking there.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 26, 2022)

The search engine is not all that easy to use for new people heck it's not easy for some that have been here forever. It has always been policy to not tell people "do a search" we feel members should be able to ask questions without someone giving them a hard time. Yes we answer the same question over and over sometimes and if you don't feel like answering that's fine move on but do not give the OP a hard time. Try to think back to when you joined the forum (not the OP but everybody) looking back you probably asked some questions that had been asked a lot already I know I did.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 26, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> The search engine is not all that easy to use for new people heck it's not easy for some that have been here forever. It has always been policy to not tell people "do a search" we feel members should be able to ask questions without someone giving them a hard time. Yes we answer the same question over and over sometimes and if you don't feel like answering that's fine move on but do not give the OP a hard time. Try to think back to when you joined the forum (not the OP but everybody) looking back you probably asked some questions that had been asked a lot already I know I did.


100% , I know I sure did plenty of times


----------

